# Do you rate seated calf machines?



## K-Rod (Sep 10, 2012)

My calfs (calves?) are non-existent so I'm trying to concentrate on them more.

I train at home so don't have access to all the calf machines you find in a gym. I've got a smith machine so I do machine calf raises on there. I'm 6'5" so at the top of the raise either the hooks or my head hit the top of the machine so I'm not able to use a calf block.

I'm pondering adding a seated calf raise machine to my home gym. What are your experiences of them? Do you find they work?

Does anyone have any other suggestions for building calf muscles?

Thanks!


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Yes, I do rate them.

You could improve standing calf raises on your smith machine and you could use it for seated calf raises.

Get some wood blocks to put under the feet of the smith machine to raise it for standing calf raises.

For seated, sit on the end of your bench and get your knees under the bar, you might want some pad and/or towel there too.


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

I find my hins get pumped more than my calf on a seated machine.

Could you not get a pad on the bar and do donkey raises of a block?


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2013)

I do calf raises on a smith, and seated. I just go extremely heavy.


----------



## Blinkey (May 14, 2012)

Seated calf raises are like jogging in a wheel chair


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

The Vegetarian said:


> Seated calf raises are like jogging in a wheel chair


Lol! This should go in the 'Sayings' thread too!


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

Seated calf raises target the Soleus more I believe. Better to do both standing and seated if you can...


----------



## K-Rod (Sep 10, 2012)

Cheers guys, some good advice as always.


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

Have you tried doing single leg calf raise and use a dumbell for resistance.


----------

